# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  سيفعلـــــها ... سيفعلـــها !!!!!!!!!!!!

## محمدعثمان جبريل

*انتفض من على الفراش واقفا ... وفى عينيه تحد مختلط بذبول النعاس ...*
*فرك عينيه بقبضته الواهنة وقال لنفسه: لا .. لن يمر يوم آخر .. لا .. لابد أن أفعلها ..* 
*أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها )*
*دخل الحمام ليقضى حاجته ويغتسل ....* 
*لم يخرجه الماء من كسله الذي يخدر مفاصله .. أخذ في ارتداء ملابسه ببطء..* 
*وقعت عيناه على ساعة الحائط، أسرع في ارتداء ملابسه ...* 
*وقال وهو يلتقط شطيرة أعدتها له أمه:* 
*( لقد تأخرت لذا سأرجئ الأمر إلى نهاية ساعات العمل لكن حتما لن يمر هذا اليوم حتى أفعلها....سأفعلها)* 
*قالها بإصرار صادق .* 
*في آخر النهار...*
*خرج من عمله وقفز في الحافلة العامة المتهالكة القذرة وهى تسير ...*
*وقال لنفسه ـــ وهو يجاهد بصعوبة القصور الحركي حتى لا يلتصق بأرداف السيدة المكتنزة التي تقف أمامه في حرية متجاوبة مع اهتزازات الحافلة غير عابئة بأي احتكاك ..! ــ* *بعد الغداء أهجع قليلا .. حتى استعيد نشاطي ...وبلا خوف .. وبلا تردد أفعلها ...* 
*سأفعلها ..."أمال إيه")* 
*ضغط على مخارج الحروف وهو يهمس لنفسه ليحمسها فتفعلها!*
*بعد الغروب استيقظ على صوت أمه وهى تقول له:ـ ( يا بنى .. أمنيتي أن أزوجك وأرى أحفادي قبل أن أموت ...؟)*
*قال لها بغير مبالاة ــ فهو لا يكترث لهذه الأمور الصغيرة ــ ( عندك عروس؟)*
*فعددت له صفاتها الحميدة ...!*
*فخاطب نفسه مستسلما لقدره ( هذا أمر لابد منه .. لذلك بعد إتمام الزواج سأفعلها فورا بلا تسويف .. هذا قراري .. والجميع يعلم مبلغ حزمي!)*
*انقضى شهر العسل .. الذي لم يكن في حقيقة الأمر غير أسبوع .. لعدة أسباب أهمها ضيق ذات اليد والثاني رغبته للعودة حتى يفعلها!*
*و لا تصدقوا ان قالوا لكم إنه فضل العودة السريعة لقبح العروس وغلظتها لا .. فهو لم ينتبه لهذا الأمر .*
*. أو لنقل لم يعره اهتماما .. فهو من أصحاب النفوس الكبيرة التواقة للفعل الإيجابي ... لا تستوقفه مثل هذه الأمور الثانوية!*
*ولا ننسى أنها ستكون معه أيضا في البيت .. وطوال العمر .. فأين المفر!؟*
*وبعد عودتهما مباشرة .. مرضت أمه مرضها الأخير ...فلعن حظه التعس .. فكلما هم أن يفعلها قهرته الظروف..*
*حقا إنه ضحية الظروف " المسكينة"*
*قال وهو فى قمة حزنه على أمه وفى ذروة ثورته على حظه: ( لا تأخير آخر بعد الحداد سأفعلها ... قسما .. لو انطبقت السماء على الأرض .. لن أتأخر مرة أخرى)*
*/اهدأ قليلا .. فالتحدي فاض وكاد يهراق على الأرض!/*
*مرت أيامُ الحزن ثقيلة وتبعتها أيام طيبة وبشرى سعيدة .. امرأته حبلى ...*
*رزق بمولود رائع .. عنوانه الوسامة فهو يشبهه تماما " فولة وانقسمت نصفين"*
*غمرته الفرحة وأسكرته السعادة عندما سمعه يناديه لأول مرة ( بابا)*
*خاطب نفسه الوثابة يصبرها ( لن نستطيع الآن... فتربية الطفل مسئولية جسيمة .. ولا يحملها غيري وعندما يشتد عوده لن أتوانى فمتو ثانية عن فعلها )* 
*مرت ليال عددا ..*
*وفى يوم غيومه ثقيلة .. نظر في المرآة ليحلق ذقنه فرأى الشيب وقد جاء لتحرير شعره كله من ديكتاتورية السواد ونجح في مهمته!* 
*اليوم زواج أصغر بناته* 
*قال لنفسه: ( أخيرا سأتفرغ لنفسي وأفعلها ...سأفعلها !)* 
*استبد به الانفعال والحماسة فضغط بالموسى على خده فجرحه ...لعن كل مصانع الشفرات على وجه الأرض .. ولم يقلل هذا من وطنيته ... لأننا لم نفلح حتى تاريخه فى صناعة شفرات للحلاقة أو لغير الحلاقة!*
*قال: كل شيء تغير إلى الأسوأ .. حتى .. قاطع نفسها قائلا لها أيضا: هذه ليست حجة عادلة للتراجع عن ما تعهدت أن أفعله .. سأفعلها ...!)*
*بعد انتهاء حفل الزفاف .. طلبت منه رفيقة عمره أن يذهبا فى رحلة للاستجمام .. حتى لو إلى الإسكندرية . . .*
*.. ألم يقل كل شيء تغير .. في الماضي كانت أمنية الأمنيات أن نذهب لنصطاف في الإسكندرية .. الآن كل شيء تغير !*
*وافق بلا تردد فهي فرصته لاستجماع قواه .. ليفعلها* 
*وفى الصباح .. أعدت زوجته الإفطار على عجل .. وأسرعت لتوقظه حتى لا يفوتهما القطار...لكنه ... فات!*
*صرخت فيه ( قم يا رجل .. ما كل هذا النوم؟ ) لم يرد*

*نعم رحل بلا عودة! ..*
*رحل إلى الأبد ولم يترك غير جسد بارد مسجى على فراش عتيق ... قسمات وجهه تجمدت على تقطيبات إصراره القديم والذي كان يشكل ملامحه عندما يخاطب نفسه بعزيمة نارية:* 
*( سأفعلها .. سأفعلها..!)*

*بقلم :*
*محمد عثمان جبريل*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

*انتفض من على الفراش واقفا ... وفى عينيه تحد مختلط بذبول النعاس ...
فرك عينيه بقبضته الواهنة وقال لنفسه: لا .. لن يمر يوم آخر .. لا .. لابد أن أفعلها .. أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها )

دخل الحمام ليقضى حاجته ويغتسل .... لم يخرجه الماء من كسله الذي يخدر مفاصله .. أخذ في ارتداء ملابسه ببطء.. 
وقعت عيناه على ساعة الحائط، أسرع في ارتداء ملابسه ... وقال وهو يلتقط شطيرة أعدتها له أمه: ( لقد تأخرت لذا سأرجئ الأمر إلى نهاية ساعات العمل لكن حتما لن يمر هذا اليوم حتى أفعلها....سأفعلها) 
قالها بإصرار صادق . 
في آخر النهار...
خرج من عمله وقفز في الحافلة العامة المتهالكة القذرة وهى تسير ...

وقال لنفسه ـــ وهو يجاهد بصعوبة القصور الحركي حتى لا يلتصق بأرداف السيدة المكتنزة التي تقف أمامه في حرية متجاوبة مع اهتزازات الحافلة غير عابئة بأي احتكاك ..! ــ* *بعد الغداء أهجع قليلا .. حتى استعيد نشاطي ...وبلا خوف .. وبلا تردد أفعلها ... سأفعلها ..."أمال إيه") ضغط على مخارج الحروف وهو يهمس لنفسه ليحمسها فتفعلها!
بعد الغروب استيقظ على صوت أمه وهى تقول له:ـ ( يا بنى .. أمنيتي أن أزوجك وأرى أحفادي قبل أن أموت ...؟)
قال لها بغير مبالاة ــ فهو لا يكترث لهذه الأمور الصغيرة ــ ( عندك عروس؟)
فعددت له صفاتها الحميدة ...!
فخاطب نفسه مستسلما لقدره ( هذا أمر لابد منه .. لذلك بعد إتمام الزواج سأفعلها فورا بلا تسويف .. هذا قراري .. والجميع يعلم مبلغ حزمي!)
انقضى شهر العسل .. الذي لم يكن في حقيقة الأمر غير أسبوع .. لعدة أسباب أهمها ضيق ذات اليد والثاني رغبته للعودة حتى يفعلها!
و لا تصدقوا ان قالوا لكم إنه فضل العودة السريعة لقبح العروس وغلظتها لا .. فهو لم ينتبه لهذا الأمر .
. أو لنقل لم يعره اهتماما .. فهو من أصحاب النفوس الكبيرة التواقة للفعل الإيجابي ... لا تستوقفه مثل هذه الأمور الثانوية!
ولا ننسى أنها ستكون معه أيضا في البيت .. وطوال العمر .. فأين المفر!؟
وبعد عودتهما مباشرة .. مرضت أمه مرضها الأخير ...فلعن حظه التعس .. فكلما هم أن يفعلها قهرته الظروف..
حقا إنه ضحية الظروف " المسكينة"
قال وهو فى قمة حزنه على أمه وفى ذروة ثورته على حظه: ( لا تأخير آخر بعد الحداد سأفعلها ... قسما .. لو انطبقت السماء على الأرض .. لن أتأخر مرة أخرى)
/اهدأ قليلا .. فالتحدي فاض وكاد يهراق على الأرض!/
مرت أيامُ الحزن ثقيلة وتبعتها أيام طيبة وبشرى سعيدة .. امرأته حبلى ...
رزق بمولود رائع .. عنوانه الوسامة فهو يشبهه تماما " فولة وانقسمت نصفين"
غمرته الفرحة وأسكرته السعادة عندما سمعه يناديه لأول مرة ( بابا)
خاطب نفسه الوثابة يصبرها ( لن نستطيع الآن... فتربية الطفل مسئولية جسيمة .. ولا يحملها غيري وعندما يشتد عوده لن أتوانى فمتو ثانية عن فعلها ) 
مرت ليال عددا ..
وفى يوم غيومه ثقيلة .. نظر في المرآة ليحلق ذقنه فرأى الشيب وقد جاء لتحرير شعره كله من ديكتاتورية السواد ونجح في مهمته! 
اليوم زواج أصغر بناته 
قال لنفسه: ( أخيرا سأتفرغ لنفسي وأفعلها ...سأفعلها !) 
استبد به الانفعال والحماسة فضغط بالموسى على خده فجرحه ...لعن كل مصانع الشفرات على وجه الأرض .. ولم يقلل هذا من وطنيته ... لأننا لم نفلح حتى تاريخه فى صناعة شفرات للحلاقة أو لغير الحلاقة!
قال: كل شيء تغير إلى الأسوأ .. حتى .. قاطع نفسها قائلا لها أيضا: هذه ليست حجة عادلة للتراجع عن ما تعهدت أن أفعله .. سأفعلها ...!)
بعد انتهاء حفل الزفاف .. طلبت منه رفيقة عمره أن يذهبا فى رحلة للاستجمام .. حتى لو إلى الإسكندرية . . .
.. ألم يقل كل شيء تغير .. في الماضي كانت أمنية الأمنيات أن نذهب لنصطاف في الإسكندرية .. الآن كل شيء تغير !
وافق بلا تردد فهي فرصته لاستجماع قواه .. ليفعلها 
وفى الصباح .. أعدت زوجته الإفطار على عجل .. وأسرعت لتوقظه حتى لا يفوتهما القطار...لكنه ... فات!
صرخت فيه ( قم يا رجل .. ما كل هذا النوم؟ ) لم يرد

نعم رحل بلا عودة! ..
رحل إلى الأبد ولم يترك غير جسد بارد مسجى على فراش عتيق ... قسمات وجهه تجمدت على تقطيبات إصراره القديم والذي كان يشكل ملامحه عندما يخاطب نفسه بعزيمة نارية: 
( سأفعلها .. سأفعلها..!)

بقلم :
محمد عثمان جبريل*
إعادة نشر لتلافى تصغير الخط في البرواز الذى يحدث منذ أن تجمل المنتدى بهذا القالب الجديد

----------


## أم أحمد

استاذ محمد جبريل
قراءت القصة اكثر من مرة
عشان اعرف هو هيفعل ايه يمكن يكون عدي عليه ومش اخذت بالي  :2:  
ولكن العمر يمر سريعا
ولم يمهله الفرصة لكي يفعلها ::eek::  اللي برضه مش عارفة ايه ::'(:  

استاذ محمد
تمتاز باسلوب شيق وجميل في عرض كل مواضيعك
والقصة دي بالذات شدني عنوانها كنت عاوزة اعرف هيعمل ايه بس يلا بقي حصل خير  ::mazika2::  

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## سارة محسن

قصة رائعة جداً 
      أعتقد إني فهمت مغزاها وأن الإنسان عندما ينوي عمل شئ يجب أن ينهيه ويعمله بسرعة وفي ساعتها
      مثل : لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلي الغد
      أو إن فعلاًُ العمر بيعدي بسرعة جداً فلازم الإنسان يخلص اللي وراه    
           قبل ما يفوت الميعاد

----------


## أشجان الليل

> لابد أن أفعلها .. أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها


فعلا.. منتهى الإيجابية والإصرار والحماس
أستاذي/ محمد جبريل
سعدت بمعاودة القراءة لك.. وكماتعودت منك.. عنوان يجذبنى .. فكلمات تشدنى حتى آخر حرف.. لأجدنى أراجع نفسي وأفكر فى مغزى ومعنى جميل يطل من بين الحروف فى كل أقصوصة أقرأها
بوركت

مها

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> استاذ محمد جبريل
> قراءت القصة اكثر من مرة
> عشان اعرف هو هيفعل ايه يمكن يكون عدي عليه ومش اخذت بالي  
> ولكن العمر يمر سريعا
> ولم يمهله الفرصة لكي يفعلها اللي برضه مش عارفة ايه 
> 
> استاذ محمد
> تمتاز باسلوب شيق وجميل في عرض كل مواضيعك
> والقصة دي بالذات شدني عنوانها كنت عاوزة اعرف هيعمل ايه بس يلا بقي حصل خير  
> ...


 الأخت الغالية أم أحمد 
أشكرك على اهتمامك وتعليقك .. و ربما لا يهم أن نعرف ما كان سيفعله .. الأهم أن نعتبر بما حدث له ..
ولا نؤجل رفض أو تغيير ما نراه خطأ ..ونسوف تحت أى مبرر أو حجة
تقبل مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> قصة رائعة جداً 
>       أعتقد إني فهمت مغزاها وأن الإنسان عندما ينوي عمل شئ يجب أن ينهيه ويعمله بسرعة وفي ساعتها
>       مثل : لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلي الغد
>       أو إن فعلاًُ العمر بيعدي بسرعة جداً فلازم الإنسان يخلص اللي وراه    
>            قبل ما يفوت الميعاد


سارة محسن
أشكرك على وصفك كلماتى المتواضعة بـ ( قصة رائعة جدا) 
ما يفهمه المتلقى هو إبداعه الخاص المتقاطع مع النص .. و هو الروح التى ينفخها المتلقى في بدن ( العمل الأدبي ) لتدب فيه الحياة مشاعرا و أفكارا  .. فما فهمتيه هو رؤية حيه لنص هو مجموعة من كلمات تكون جمل .. و الجمل تتشابك لتكون عملا ( هنا قصة قصيرة) 
فأشكرك على النبض الذى زرعيته في كلماتى الصماء ..
تقبل تقديرى و مودتى :f:  [/frame]

----------


## kalecoper

انا بس عايز اقولك رأيى فى قصتك
حقيقى قصه رائعه كفايه انها مفيده و ليها مغزى و معنى 
اشكرك
تحياتى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> فعلا.. منتهى الإيجابية والإصرار والحماس
> أستاذي/ محمد جبريل
> سعدت بمعاودة القراءة لك.. وكماتعودت منك.. عنوان يجذبنى .. فكلمات تشدنى حتى آخر حرف.. لأجدنى أراجع نفسي وأفكر فى مغزى ومعنى جميل يطل من بين الحروف فى كل أقصوصة أقرأها
> بوركت
> 
> مها


أشجان الليل"مها"
أشارك بعمل .. وانتظر تعليقك .. لما فيه من صدق و اهتمام وتشجيع
أشكرك 
تقبلى تقديرى و مودتى

----------


## بنت مصر

*القصة رائعة وفكرتها جديدة
فيها اثارة وتشويق كعادتك استاذ جبريل
شكرا لك على هذه القصة الرائعة وأسفة 
عن تأخير مروري ..

تقبل كل تقديري واحترامي


بسنت*

----------


## شاهندة مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]*    
مرحبا من جديد أستاذ المفاجأت السارة 
أعجبتنى القصة 
واعتقد ان هناك الكثيرين مثل بطلك في دنيانا يريد ان يفعلها ! 
ولكن بالطبع فنحن شعب يعيش يفكر في قوت يومة فكيف يفعل ؟؟
ما يحرمة من لقمة عيشة ؟؟
كان الله فى عون هؤلاء الضحايا 
ورحم الله بطلك 
والحمد لله أنه قدر يحلق ذقنة قبل ما يموت* [/grade]

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> انتفض من على الفراش واقفا ...و فى عينيه تحد مختلط بذبول النعاس ...
> 
> فرك عينيه بقبضته الواهنة وقال لنفسه: لا .. لن يمر يوم آخر .. لا .. لابد أن أفعلها .. أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها )
> 
> دخل الحمام ليقضى حاجته ويغتسل .... لم يخرجه الماء من كسله الذي يخدر مفاصله .. اخذ في ارتداء ملابسه ببطء.. 
> وقعت عيناه على ساعة الحائط أسرع في ارتداء ملابسه ... وقال وهو يلتقط شطيرة أعدتها له أمه : ( لقد تأخرت لذا سأرجئ الأمر إلى نهاية ساعات العمل لكن حتما لن يمر هذا اليوم حتى أفعلها....سأفعلها) 
> قالها بإصرار صادق . 
> في آخر النهار...
> خرج من عمله و قفز في الحافلة العامة المتهالكة القذرة وهى تسير ...
> ...


الاديب الاريب محمد عثمان جبريل
لم يكن ماخط قلمك فصاحة لغة وحسب ولكنه يحمل فلسفة تنساب من عقل مفكر الى قلم اديب يقدر المعنى ويصيغ العبارات ويزينها جمالا وحكمه
سبحانه من اعطاك حكمة القول والعمل وحب الناس وصفاء النفس
تحياتى ومودتى المحملة باريج الزهور
اوحشتنى جدا

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *القصة رائعة وفكرتها جديدة
> فيها اثارة وتشويق كعادتك استاذ جبريل
> شكرا لك على هذه القصة الرائعة وأسفة 
> عن تأخير مروري ..
> 
> تقبل كل تقديري واحترامي
> 
> 
> بسنت*


العزيزة بنت مصر

انت من تستحق الشكر لأن العين التى تستطيع أن ترى ما فى النص من جمال و تتجاوز عن هناته .. عين عارفه بأن النقص من لوازم العمل البشرى ...
مرورك لا يوصف أبدا بأنه متأخر ... فللمواسم مواعيد ... 
و مرورك ربيع للنص يأتى فى موعده
مع مودتى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]*    
> مرحبا من جديد أستاذ المفاجأت السارة 
> أعجبتنى القصة 
> واعتقد ان هناك الكثيرين مثل بطلك في دنيانا يريد ان يفعلها ! 
> ولكن بالطبع فنحن شعب يعيش يفكر في قوت يومة فكيف يفعل ؟؟
> ما يحرمة من لقمة عيشة ؟؟
> كان الله فى عون هؤلاء الضحايا 
> ورحم الله بطلك 
> والحمد لله أنه قدر يحلق ذقنة قبل ما يموت* [/grade]


[frame="12 80"]شاهندة مصر الغالية
جملة فى تعليقك .. كانت لى أغلي جائزة .. بل وسام طوقتى به عنق النص ...
( أعجبتنى القصة ...) 
الله 
ما أكرمك
أرجوك لا تغيبى عن كلماتى .. حتى تنعم بالنماء ... فتعليقك كالغيث بعد أزمان الجفاف
تقبلي مودتى الدائمة و تقديرا أبثه قدر طاقتى و ان لم يطاول قامتك[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> الاديب الاريب محمد عثمان جبريل
> لم يكن ماخط قلمك فصاحة لغة وحسب ولكنه يحمل فلسفة تنساب من عقل مفكر الى قلم اديب يقدر المعنى ويصيغ العبارات ويزينها جمالا وحكمه
> سبحانه من اعطاك حكمة القول والعمل وحب الناس وصفاء النفس
> تحياتى ومودتى المحملة باريج الزهور
> اوحشتنى جدا


د. أبو دينا 
الشاعر النقى
ما أكرمك
دائم تنظر إلى ما أكتبه بعين الحب .. فترى الجمال ( و ما أقله فى نصوصى المتواضعة) كأنه يفيض من النص ... فتعمل تعليقاتك فى عمل السحر .. تزيل عنى هموما .. و تفتح لى فجوة نور ... 
جزاك الله عنى كل خير
تقبل محبتى
وانت أوحشتنى أكثر .. و إلى ان يجمع  الله الشتيتين يحفظك و يسدد خطاك

----------


## مصطفى سلام

و أخيرا .. فعلها : مات !!
طوال قراءتى للقصة و أنا أتساءل : ماذا يريد أن يفعل ؟ .. و يراودنى المثل العامى : طولة العمر تبلغ الأمل !!

تحرقت شوقا لمعرفة ماذا يريد أن يفعل .. لم يكن همى أن يفعل أو لا يفعل , و لكن ماذا يريد أن يفعل .....
لقد جرفتنى يا أستاذ محمد (جرفا) و شددتنى (شدا) مع أحداث قصتك ...
الفكر فيها و الرمز فيها واضحان .......
العلاقة بين الإرادة الإنسانية و الزمن ... فإن لم تقهر الإرادة الزمن .. قهرها ..
أكثر من بديعة ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> *يلا بقي حصل خير*


هاهاهاها .. إيه الخير اللى حصل يا أم أحمد ؟ .. إنه مات ؟
ذكرتينى بواقعة حدثت أمامى .. و كنا فى عزاءلوفاة والدة أحدهم و جاء رجل شيك جدا و قال لإبن المتوفاة : " الحمد لله اللى جت على قد كده " .. و كدنا نفطس من مجاهدتنا لحبس الضحك !!!
مصطفى سلام

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> و أخيرا .. فعلها : مات !!
> طوال قراءتى للقصة و أنا أتساءل : ماذا يريد أن يفعل ؟ .. و يراودنى المثل العامى : طولة العمر تبلغ الأمل !!
> 
> تحرقت شوقا لمعرفة ماذا يريد أن يفعل .. لم يكن همى أن يفعل أو لا يفعل , و لكن ماذا يريد أن يفعل .....
> لقد جرفتنى يا أستاذ محمد (جرفا) و شددتنى (شدا) مع أحداث قصتك ...
> الفكر فيها و الرمز فيها واضحان .......
> العلاقة بين الإرادة الإنسانية و الزمن ... فإن لم تقهر الإرادة الزمن .. قهرها ..
> أكثر من بديعة ..
> مصطفى سلام


السيد الكريم مصطفى سلام 
وجهة نظرك فى تفسير النص تضيف له و تثريه ... و يكفينى فخرا أن "شدك" لتتأمله ...
فلك الشكر على الاهتمام و التعليق 
و مودة أنت أهلها و تقدير لا أملك إلا بثه بكل إخلاص

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> انا بس عايز اقولك رأيى فى قصتك
> حقيقى قصه رائعه كفايه انها مفيده و ليها مغزى و معنى 
> اشكرك
> تحياتى


أشكرك على اهتمامك و تعليقك الكريم واعتذر عن تأخر ردى
مع تقديرى و مودتى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> هاهاهاها .. إيه الخير اللى حصل يا أم أحمد ؟ .. إنه مات ؟
> ذكرتينى بواقعة حدثت أمامى .. و كنا فى عزاءلوفاة والدة أحدهم و جاء رجل شيك جدا و قال لإبن المتوفاة : " الحمد لله اللى جت على قد كده " .. و كدنا نفطس من مجاهدتنا لحبس الضحك !!!
> مصطفى سلام


الأستاذ مصطفى سلام
أضحك الله سنك

----------


## محمودالديدامونى

عمده
عمده
أمير

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

الصديق العزيز محمد جبريل عثمان
عمدة الناحية 
أسجل حضوري مع النص ولي عودة 
خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

فرك عينيه بقبضته الواهنة وقال لنفسه
: لا .. لن يمر يوم آخر .. لا .. لابد أن أفعلها .. أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها )
دخل الحمام ليقضى حاجته ويغتسل .... لم يخرجه الماء من كسله الذي يخدر مفاصله .. اخذ في ارتداء ملابسه ببطء.. 
وقعت عيناه على ساعة الحائط أسرع في ارتداء ملابسه ... وقال وهو يلتقط شطيرة أعدتها له أمه : ( لقد تأخرت لذا سأرجئ الأمر إلى نهاية ساعات العمل لكن حتما لن يمر هذا اليوم حتى أفعلها....سأفعلها) 
قالها بإصرار صادق . 
في آخر النهار...
خرج من عمله و قفز في الحافلة العامة المتهالكة القذرة وهى تسير ...

وقال لنفسه ـــ وهو يجاهد بصعوبة القصور الحركي حتى لا يلتصق بأرداف السيدة المكتنزة التي تقف أمامه في حرية متجاوبة مع اهتزازات الحافلة غير عابئة بآي احتكاك ..! ــ بعد الغداء أهجع قليلا .. حتى استعيد نشاطي ...و بلا خوف .. وبلا تردد أفعلها ... سأفعلها ..."
أمال إيه") ضغط على مخارج الحروف وهو يهمس لنفسه ليحمسها فتفعلها!
بعد الغروب استيقظ على صوت أمه وهى تقول له :ـ ( يا بنى .. أمنيتي أن أزوجك و أرى أحفادي قبل أن أموت ...؟)
قال لها بغير مبالاة ــ فهو لا يكترث لهذه الأمور الصغيرة ــ ( عندك عروس؟)
فعددت له صفاتها الحميدة ...!
فخاطب نفسه مستسلما لقدره ( هذا أمرا لابد منه .. لذلك بعد إتمام الزواج سأفعلها فورا بلا تسويف .. هذا قراري .. والجميع يعلم مبلغ حزمي!)
انقضى شهرَ العسل .. الذي لم يكن في حقيقة الأمر غير أسبوع .. لعدة أسباب أهمها ضيق ذات اليد و الثاني رغبته للعودة حتى يفعلها!
و لا تصدقوا ان قالوا لكم أنه فضل العودة السريعة لقبح العروس وغلظتها لا .. فهو لم ينتبه لهذا الأمر .
. أو لنقل لم يعره اهتماما .. فهو من أصحاب النفوس الكبيرة التواقة للفعل الإيجابي ... لا تستوقفه مثل هذه الأمور الثانوية!
ولا ننسى أنها ستكون معه أيضا في البيت .. وطوال العمر .. فأين المفر!؟
وبعد عودتهما مباشرة .. مرضت أمه مرضها الأخير ...فلعن حظه التعس .. فكلما هم أن يفعلها قهرته الظروف..
حقا أنه ضحية الظروف " المسكينة"
قال و هو فى قمة حزنه على أمه و فى ذروة ثورته على حظه: ( لا تأخير آخر بعد الحداد سأفعلها ...قسما .. لو انطبقت السماء على الأرض .. لن أتأخر مرة أخرى)
/اهدأ قليلا .. فالتحدي فاض وكاد يهراق على الأرض!/
مرت أيامُ الحزن ثقيلة و تبعتها أيام طيبة وبشرى سعيدة .. امرأته حامل ...
رزق بمولود رائع .. عنوانه الوسامة فهو يشبهه تماما " فوله وانقسمت نصفين"
غمرة الفرحة و أسكرته السعادة عندما سمعه يناديه لأول مرة ( بابا)
خاطب نفسه الوثابة يصبرها ( لن نستطيع .. الآن فتربية الطفل مسئولية جسيمة .. ولا يحملها غيري و عندما يشتد عوده لن أتوانى فمتو ثانية عن فعلها ) 
مرت ليال عددا ..
وفى يوم غيومه ثقيلة .. نظر في المرآة ليحلق ذقنه فرأى الشيب وقد جاء لتحرير شعره كله من ديكتاتورية السواد ونجح في مهمته! 
اليوم زواج أصغر بناته 
قال لنفسه: ( أخيرا سأتفرغ لنفسي وأفعلها ...سأفعلها !) 
استبد به الانفعال والحماس فضغط بالموسى على خده فجرحه ...لعن كل مصانع الشفرات على وجه الأرض .. ولم يقلل هذا من وطنيته ... لأننا لم نفلح حتى تاريخه فى صناعة شفرات للحلاقة أو لغير الحلاقة!
قال: كل شئ تغير إلى الأسوأ .. حتى .. قاطع نفسها قائلا لها أيضا: هذه ليست حجة عادلة للتراجع عن ما تعهدت أن أفعله .. سأفعلها ...!)
بعد انتهاء حفل الزفاف .. طلبت منه رفيقة عمره أن يذهبا فى رحلة للاستجمام .. حتى لو إلى الإسكندرية . . .
.. ألم يقل كل شئ تغير .. في الماضي كانت أمنية الأمنيات ان نذهب لنصطاف في الإسكندرية .. الآن كل شئ تغير !
وافق بلا تردد فهي فرصته لاستجماع قواه .. ليفعلها 
وفى الصباح .. أعدت زوجته الإفطار على عجل .. وأسرعت لتوقظه حتى لا يفوتهما القطار...لكنه ... فات!
صرخت فيه ( قم يا رجل .. ما كل هذا النوم؟ ) لم يرد

نعم رحل بلا عودة! ..
رحل إلى الأبد و لم يترك غير جسد بارد مسجى على فراش عتيق ... قسمات وجهه تجمدت على تقضيبات إصراره القديم والذي كان يشكل ملامحه عندما يخاطب نفسه بعزيمة نارية : 
( سأفعلها .. سأفعلها..!)

 الصديق العزيز 
محمد عثمان جبريل
عمدة العمد 
يقول " أناتول فرانس "  أحد ائمة هذه المدرسة الإنطباعية { إن النقد إنما هو مغامرة يقوم بها العقل بين الآثار الأدبية للنصوص}  والأثر الأدبي التي تركه النص  هو الحيرة  فعنوانه المراوغ  " سأفعلها 000 سأفعلها !!! "
يجذب المتلقي  من زاوية حب الاستطلاع ، لمعرفة الفعلة  ومن سيفعلها  !؟
وعندما يدخل القارئ إلي متاهات النص  ويتعرف علي شخوصه  ويقبض  علي الحدث 
{ انتفض من على الفراش واقفا ...و فى عينيه تحد مختلط بذبول النعاس00 } ومن هنا يبدأ الكاتب  الإيهام والتعمية  فلم يوضح  لماذا هذا التحدي ؟ ولمن ؟  فيلهث المتلقي  وراء كلمات النص عله يلتقط مفتاح الرمز  ، فيراوغه الكاتب  
وينقله  إلي داخل الشخصية من خلال حوارها النفسي الداخلي 
{: لا .. لن يمر يوم آخر .. لا .. لابد أن أفعلها .. أنا رب الخطوات الإيجابية لن أتخاذل اليوم وسأفعلها} ويسير السرد بأسلوب الراوي العليم فيصور خطوات البطل واستعداده ليومه  دون أن بفصح عن مراد بطله  ويعاود الكاتب  إلي أسلوبه في تصعيب المسألة علي قارئه  فيدخله دون أن يطور الحدث إلي  الحوار النفسي الداخلي مرة ثانية { لقد تأخرت لذا سأرجئ الأمر إلى نهاية ساعات العمل لكن حتما لن يمر هذا اليوم حتى أفعلها....سأفعله } ويكرر الكاتب أسلوبه السردي في التأكيد علي غموض نصه  ربما بهدف أن يجل قارئه في حالة سؤال دائما  وشوق  لمعرفة  الفعلة  وهي  مرهونة الفعل بإرادته هو لا بقوي خارجة عنه هكذا تقول فكرة النص 
يقول الدكتور رشاد رشدي  في كتابه ما الأدب ؟ 
{ا لأعمال  الأدبية تنتج لكي تتجه إلي المتلقي  من قراء ومستمعين ، ومن هنا كان لابد لكل عمل أدبي أن يقول شيء ،  أو  أن يخرج منه المتلقي بشيء ، وعلي ذلك لا يصح فنياً أن يتسم العمل الأدبي بالإيهام  أو  الانغلاق أو الألغاز  تحت أي دعوى أو أي شعار   ، فالكلمة دائماً لها دلالة أصلية وقد تغني لها دلالات مجازية وإضافية شتى  وليس في مقدور إنسان  ، بل ليس من حقه أن يلغي تماماً الدلالات التي هي رصيد اللغة ، والتي هي ملك المتحدثين بتلك اللغة علي مر الأجيال   }وبين عنوان النص  ونهايته فجوة فالعنوان رهن الفعل  بإرادة الشخصية والنهاية الخادعة جعلت الفعلة  بإرادة الله وكأن الكاتب  يحاول أن يشير بين السطور أن بطله لم يقدم المشيئة رغم إصراره المتكرر  بنيته علي الفعل المجهول 
تلك النهاية خذلت المتلقي  بل غبن المبدع حقه في المعرفة ، فالعلاقة بين المبدع والمتلقي مبينة علي المشاركة  فهو شريك في النص  ولم يحصل علي نصيبه ، فخرج من القصة خالي الوفاض 
كل قراءة احتمال  وتفتح علي قراءة أخري

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

الأستاذ الناقد الشربينى خطاب
أشكرك على تلبية دعوتى لتشريفى بقراءة نصى المتواضع 
و لكن .. وآه من لكن هذه !
يبدو أن الذائقة التى تناولت نصى من جهاتكم لم تهضمه...
أرجو إعادة القراءة .. بلا قيود مسبقة و لا أحكام معلبة ..
أتفق معك فى مرامى الابداع .. 
و إذا كانت النتيجة كما قلت .. فقد أطلقت حكما بالاعدام على النص بلا نقض ..
تمهل سيدى .. 
فهذا المسكين الذى بين يديك  نتيجة مكابدة ..
لا مجرد عمل قوامه التراشق بالنصوص المأثورة 
و قد اتفقنا من قبل أن أى عمل انسانى يعتريه النقص .. 
و على الناقد أن يكابد التجربة لعله يصل إلى أغوارها ... و يحترم ان لم يصل أنه ربما .. أقول ربما يكون العيب فى الزاوية التى نظر إلى النص من خلالها 
وانا غير ملزم بالطبع ( وانت تتفق معى انى غير ملزم  بشرح ما غمض عليك ..ولا توجيهك لمرامى النص ) 
و لكن ليتك تقرأه بعين المتلقى لعلك .. ترضى !
و ياليتك ترضى 
و تحياتى

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

الصديق العزيز محمد عثمان جبريل 
عمدة العمد 
لم أقل يا عزيزي أنها دراسة نقدية للنص ، فأنا لا أملك أدولت النقد ولا علم لي بمدارسه ونظرياته ومناهجه ، وغاية ما قمت به ، هي مجرد قراءة من الزاوية التي رأيته منها  وأعلنت أن كل قراءة احتمال 
{ فقد أطلقت حكما بالاعدام على النص بلا نقض ..
تمهل سيدى .. }
ليست قرائتي حكماً نهائياً علي النص ، بل تلك القراءة تخضع للتأويل والنقد هي الأخري 
فقصدية المؤلف تنتهي بمجرد نشر العمل ، فالمؤلف طرح فكرته من خلال النص وتركها للتفاعل مع المتلقي ، وغير مطالب ـ المؤلف ـ بتقديم مذكرة تفسيرية ترفق مع العمل 
وسوف نتابع القراءة في اعمال أحري لنتعرف أكثر علي بصمة المؤلف ومنهجه السردي 
خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> عمده
> عمده
> أمير


 عدت بعد سنوات لأقول لك إذا كن انا أمير فأنت ملك

----------


## وفاء علاء

قصة جميلة جدا و ليها معنى حلو

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

وفاء 
اشكرك تعليقك لم يصل الى الا بعد 6 ينوات فسامحى تاخيرى و اقبلى تقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *القصة رائعة وفكرتها جديدة
> فيها اثارة وتشويق كعادتك استاذ جبريل
> 
> شكرا لك على هذه القصة الرائعة وأسفة 
> عن تأخير مروري ..
> 
> بسنت*


*شكر مطرز بعرفان و شوق 

تقبلى كل تقديري واحترامي*

----------

